# [SOLVED] Website found, waiting for reply... except google



## deancarney (Nov 17, 2009)

Hallo

I have problem with internet. Most of sites says mi "website found. waiting for reply" and nothing... except Google, CNN and few other which works well.
As i saw on forums, lot of people have the some probem but nobody can solve.

Before you ask, Yes, DNS is ok. I can ping everything even if pinging large packets. I can use remote desktop on this machine and other services.
I tried Win Vista and Win 7 and the result is same.
No matter if IE7 or Firefox or Google Chrome.
Connected through ADSL modem.

Anyone helps?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Website found, waiting for reply... except google*

Check the firewall on router & in your system

Run IE 8 at an elevated admin level - right-click on IE 8 icon, select 'run as admin'


----------



## pooor123 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Website found, waiting for reply... except google*

hi, I'm having the exact same problem after a "fresh" install of Windows7 .. only google.com, cnn.com and few other sites work w/o a "Website found. Waiting for reply .." message at IE. Yes, I've tried running IE8 as an admin, but it doesn't help. There's no issue if using another laptop that runs on XP behind the same router, so I really doubt it's a firewall issue ... not sure what to do here. Pls advise.


----------



## deancarney (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Website found, waiting for reply... except google*

I was solving this problem two weeks and finaly helped update of firmware in router.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Website found, waiting for reply... except google*

Thanks for posting back with the solution. Much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

